# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Intermittierende vs. kontinuierliche Hormontherapie

## Daniel Schmidt

Ein aktuelle Studie im New England Journal of Medicine vergleicht beide Methoden und kommt zu interessanten Schlussfolgerungen.

http://www.nejm.org/

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1212299

Ich bin gespannt auf die Diskussion...

----------


## gunterman

Die Studie von Maha Hussain, die auf der ASCO Konferenz im Juni 2012 vorgetragen wurde,  ist hier im Forum vor fast einem Jahr, noch unter Mitwirkung von Prof. Schostak, ausführlich diskutiert worden. Siehe hierzu:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ntzugstherapie

Die Studie ist erst jetzt im New England Journal of Medicine erschienen. Das zeigt, wie lange es dauert bis eine wichtige Studie den Begutachtungsprozess in einem renomierten Journal durchlaufen hat.

Neue Aspekte gegenüber dem Vortrag auf der ASCO im Juni 2012 lassen sich nicht erkennen.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo gunterman. Danke, dass Du auf den Thread hingewiesen hast, wo das Thema schon einmal diskutiert wurde. Meine Stellungnahme darin könnte ich heute Wort für Wort wiederholen.

Das Thema wird wohl so lange die Experten beschäftigen und zu weiteren Studien führen, bis man "bewiesen" hat, dass die kontinuierliche Therapie zu einem längeren Überleben führt als die intermittierende. Das ist dann gut für die behandelnde Urologie und für die Pharmaindustrie. Dass dies dann auch Eingang in die Behandlungsrichtlinien finden soll, deutet sich in der hier im Forum veröffentlichten Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse des Magdeburger Symposiums ja auch schon an.
Anstatt mit unnötigen Studien sich zu befassen, sollten die Experten besser ergründen (und entsprechend behandeln), was  i m  Krebs bei Hormontherapie vor sich geht. Das haben die Cytopathologen mit Erfolg getan und aufgezeigt, dass das Überleben von ganz anderen Determinanten bestimmt wird, wobei der Hormontherapie nur eine begleitende, lindernde, manchmal aber auch kontraproduktive Bedeutung zukommt.

Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Meine Stellungnahme darin könnte ich heute Wort für Wort wiederholen...


Das überrascht mich jetzt nicht wirklich - leider!

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber LowRoad.  

Deinem Zuruf kann ich nur entnehmen, dass wir auf unterschiedlichen  Seiten der Barrikade stehen.  

Nach meiner Meinung haben die Zytopathologen in Deutschland mit ihren Forschungsergebnissen unser Wissen um die Veränderungen im Krebs als Folge von Hormontherapie ein großes Stück voran gebracht. Die Fragestellung koninuierlich oder intermittierend ist jetzt obsolet. Es ist egal, welches Schema man anwendet, abgesehen von vorübergehend mehr Lebensqualität bei intermittierender Therapie, was die Patienten in ihren Beiträgen hier zu schätzen wissen.  Auch Pat Walsh sieht in der kontinuierliche Methode keine Lebensverlängerung, ist der Meinung, dass der Zeitpunkt des Todes nur von den hormonresistenten Zellen bestimmt wird. 

Die Meinung Dr. Catalonas hierzu ist wie folgt:

1. *Q: What are the differences between intermittent and continuous hormonal therapy? And would you recommend one over the other?*
*A:* A downside of hormone therapy for men with prostate cancer is that with continuous therapy you don’t feel normal because of hot flashes, loss of muscle mass, losing calcium from the bone, dryness of the skin and sometimes loss of energy or mental alertness.
The advantage of the intermittent therapy is that the patient takes the hormonal therapy until the PSA goes to zero and then stops until it drifts back to 4 and then goes back on it until the PSA goes to zero again.
With the intermittent therapy, men are only on hormonal therapy about half the time of those on continuous treatment.
The important question to answer is: Is intermittent therapy as effective as continuous hormonal therapy? And now some studies are showing that the men on intermittent hormonal therapy actually do better than men on continuous therapy.
I think intermittent therapy is a good choice for most men and does spare some of the side effects of the continuous therapy. Some men can stay off therapy for two or three years before they have to start again.

Patienten sind zufrieden. Also warum daran etwas ändern? 

Unsere deutschen Urologie-Professoren hätten bei ihren Besuchen in Amerika mit den Forschungsergebnissen der Zytopathologie dort auch mal etwas beitragen und für die deutsche Krebsforschung punkten können, statt immer nur zuzuhören,  und dann hier auf „Krebstagen“ und Symposien wie in Magdeburg geschehen, Vorträge zur Hormontherapie zu halten, die von falschen Voraussetzungen ausgehen.

Gruß, Reinardo
.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Deinem Zuruf kann ich nur entnehmen, dass wir auf unterschiedlichen  Seiten der Barrikade stehen. 
> .


Was wir hier überhaupt nicht brauchen können, sind Barrikaden!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Richtig. Diese werden aber errichtet von Leuten, die sich abschotten und verteidigen  wollen. Siehe  das Magdeburger Symposium. Da herrschte Wagenburg-Mentalität. Um Gottes Willen, nichts Neues!.  Zurück zur kontinuierlichen Hormonblockade!  Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Reinardo,
*ja, wir haben teilweise sehr konträre Auffassungen von Therapieoptionen. Dein Hinweis auf die Zytopathologie und Pat Walsh hat eher Bedeutung bei der Fragestellung Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) Early-Or-Late. Aussagen der Zytopathologie zum Thema CADT/IADT sind mir nicht bekannt. 

Die Zytopathologen wollen wie Pat Walsh die ADT eher spät, bei Auftreten von Komplikationen einsetzen. Dies ist ja auch Dein Ansatz. Ich habe mittlerweile meine statistische Lebenserwartung erreicht, fliege sozusagen auf Bonusmeilen, und befinde mich aktuell in der zweiten ADT Therapiephase, die Du wahrscheinlich wegen der _"ungünstigen"_ Ausgangslage (GS:9, X-Ploide) ablehnen würdest. Laut den Zytopathologen wirkt eine ADT in diesem Setting eher lebenszeitverkürzend! Ich bin nun kein Fan von diesen Eins-Nach-Dem-Anderen Vorgehensweisen, neige eher zu einem Zangenangriff, und beende die ADT auch nicht nach Erreichen eines definierten NADIRs, denn erst Monate danach tritt eine massive Apoptose der Krebszellen ein.

Diese zweite ADT versuche ich entsprechend meinen aktuellen Erkenntnissen zu optimieren. Zentrale Punkte dabei sind die ADT3, eine gesunde Ernährung, Sport und das Verständnis des Estrogen-beta Rezeptors (ERb). Gerade diese Estrogen Rezeptoren (ERs) haben es mir angetan. Auffallend ist, dass es z.B. keine Mutationen der Estrogen Rezeptoren gibt, ganz im Gegensatz zu anderen Rezeptor Familien wie auch dem Androgenrezeptor der in diversen Splice-Variants vorliegen kann. Die ERs schein biologisch unter besonderem Schutz zu stehen, was schon auf ihre Bedeutung hinweist.

Die gesunde Prostata exprimiert normalerweise die beta-ERs, die aber im Laufe der Krebserkrankung verloren gehen, was wieder ein Hinweis auf ihre Schutzfunktion ist. In PCA Metastasen tauchen sie dann wieder auf, was, meiner Meinung nach, jedoch ein Artefakt darstellt, verursacht durch eindringende Immunzellen, die den beta-ER mitbringen. Schauen wir uns das ER binding-pocket, die Bindung der selektiven Estrogenrezeptor-Modulatoren (SERMs) Raloxifen®, Tamoxifen® und Toremifen® sowie das Helix-12 Displacement und die diversen Ko-Aktivatoren an, wird klar, dass dieser ganze Sachverhalt kompliziert ist. Warum bindet z.B. Genistein 30 mal eher am beta-ER als am alpha-ER, ohne aber eine entsprechende agonistische Wirkung zu besitzen?

Die Pharmaindustrie arbeitet fieberhaft an selektiven ER-beta Agonisten, die in präklinischen Studien schon aufregende Ergebnisse gezeigt haben. Interessant auch, dass Stimulation der beta-ERs, die Rezeptordichte eher ansteigen lässt, und man spekuliert, dass damit evt. die Rezeptoren beim PCA wieder aktiviert werden könnten. Weiterhin fällt auf, dass die Detox Enzyme P450-1A1, 1A2 und 1B1 verstärkt im Umfeld der Estrogen Wirkungen auftreten. Gerry Potter, der Entwickler von Abiraterone, hat sich mittlerweile ganz auf dieses Spezialgebiet konzentriert. Ich habe mit ihm eingehend über diesen Sachverhalt sprechen können, so dass er mich schon (zum Spaß) als "Research Assistant" heuern wollte. Stimulation des 1B1 Enzyms macht ggf. besonders während der ADT Sinn, da Testosteron ein starker Suppressor dieses Enzyms ist. Reinardo Du siehst, ich könnte da noch stundenlang referieren. 

Und was bringt mir das jetzt? Momentan bin ich mit meinen Ergebnissen recht zufrieden, PSA weit unter 0.01ng/ml, CEA, CGA, NSE, PAP, div. Knochenmarker usw.usw. alles im Normbereich, HB leicht angestiegen, fühle ich mich körperlich fit und Hitzewallungen habe ich nur die Stunden bevor ich im Labor anrufe um die aktuellen Werte zu erfahren. Das werktägliche 50Km Radfahren ist eher Freude denn Last und selbst Libido und die Erektionsfähigkeit ist nicht völlig dahin!

Ein Konsens unserer Konzepte wird wohl nicht herstellbar sein, wohl aber ein Konsens, dass wir uns gegenseitig noch eine lange Nachbeobachtungszeit wünschen.

----------


## Frerich 48

Hallo Lowroad,

deine Ausführungen sind immer sehr interessant, aber für einen Laien wie mich auch etwas verwirrend. Es fällt nicht immer leicht, daraus konkrete Behandlungsoptionen herzuleiten. In meinem konkreten Fall habe ich zur Zeit wahrscheinlich einen PSA-Nadir erreicht,der bei 0,28 liegt. (AD 2)
Nun gibt es Aussagen (Urologe) , daß es bei diesem rel. hohen PSA keine! Apoptose geben kann. Wenn das so wäre, würde eine längere Fortsetzung der AD ja wenig Sinn machen. Welche Optionen habe ich zu Zeit ? Wie lässt sich das von dir angesprochene 1B1 Enzym stimulieren?

Gruß Frerich

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Frerich,
*wie schon am Telefon besprochen, hat es keinen Sinn, sich irgendeinen Punkt aus meinem individuellen Konzept herauszupicken, und dann daran die Bedeutung dieses Konzeptes an sich zu überprüfen. Du siehst ja selbst, wie schwer es sein kann, selbst die ADT3 als Basistherapie durchzusetzen. Dabei baut mein Konzept aufeinander auf, Weglassen einzelner Bausteine wird es zum Einsturz bringen. So hat auch die "Stimulation" der P450-1B1 Enzyme nur Sinn, wenn Testosteron niedrig ist, da es sonst dieses Enzym hemmen könnte [1], und man andererseits dafür sorgen muss, dass 1B1 auch exprimiert wird, was Einsatz von Estrogenen erforderlich machen könnte[2]. Erst dann würde eventuell "Stimulation" dieser Enzyme Sinn machen. Gerry hat dazu einen Cocktail erfunden, den er _Salvestrole_ nennt. Ich verwende Teile daraus und ergänze es nach eigenem Ermessen[3]. Wie schon geschrieben: ein individueller Ansatz, der bei Dir nicht zwangsläufig funktionieren muss!

-------------------------------------
*[1]:* Rochat, Human CYP1B1 and Anticancer Agent Metabolism: Mechanism for Tumor-Specific Drug Inactivation?
*-->* Human CYP1B1 and Anticancer Agent Metabolism: Mechanism for Tumor-Specific Drug Inactivation?
*[2]:* Yuki Tsuchiya, Human CYP1B1 Is Regulated by Estradiol via Estrogen Receptor 
*[3]:* Salvestrol Enhancing Supplements

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Lowroad.. 

Danke für Deine Stellungnahme und Deine freundlichen Worte. Danke auch für Deine Antwort an Frerich, die mich ebenso betrifft, weil ich die gleiche Frage gestellt haben  würde.
Es ist schon erstaunlich, was Du Dir an Detailwissen erarbeitest hast und wie gut Du Deine Therapie steuerst und die Krankheit im Griff hast. Bewundernswert auch Dein Zugang zu amerikanischen Quellen. Obgleich auch ich schon viel gelesen habe, ist mein Wissen vergleichbar  begrenzt, und  einen Disput mit Dir könnte ich nicht bestehen.

Die im Thread eingangs gestellte Frage hast Du  indirekt beantwortet, indem Du Deine jetzige Therapie geschildert hast. Ich habe von Patienten nur befürwortende Meinungen zur intermittierenden Hormontherapie gelesen. Selbst wenn sich statistisch für die kontinuierliche Hormontherapie ein kleiner Überlebensvorteil abzeichnen würde, ist noch die Frage, ob dieser im Einzelfall zum Tragen käme und ob dies den Verzicht auf mehr Lebensqualität aufwiegen kann. Weshalb also an etwas rühren, was zur Zufriedenheit beantwortet ist. 
.
Deine Werte sind sehr gut und Dein Status offenbar stabil, was erstaunlich ist bei Ausgang  Gleason 4+5, x-ploid. Du  siehst Deine Maßnahmen zwar als Einzelfall, der nicht verallgemeinert werden sollte, aber in jedem erfolgreichen  Krankheitsverlauf finden sich   Eckpunkte, an denen auch andere Betroffene sich orientieren können. Ein solcher Eckpunkt ist z.B. die von Dir gewählte ADT3, die z.B. Stephen B. Strum ganz klar als wirksamste Form der Hormontherapie empfiehlt und von deutschen Privatärzten auch weitgehend übernommen worden  ist. Käme ich noch einmal in diese Lage, würde ich mich auch für die ADT3 entscheiden, aber mein PSA-Wert steigt unter Hormontherapie leider an, obgleich ich über all die Jahre  keine Hormontherapie gemacht habe. Man kann also auch hormonresistent werden allein durch Zuwarten, während das Krebsgewebe sich allmählich entdifferenziert. Das habe ich nicht gewusst.

So sehr ich mich über Erfolgsmeldungen wie die Deinigen  freue, steht  mir doch immer  auch  wieder der plötzliche Tod von Wil de Jongh vor Augen,  der wenige Monate nach seinem Beitrag über „gute Werte“  an einer schnell wachsenden Lebermetastase starb. So schnell kann das trotz guter Werte gehen. Hoffentlich weder bei Dir noch bei mir. 

Leider  ist meine Lage  viel schlechter und   mit Deiner Situation  nicht vergleichbar. Bei typischem „Haustierkrebs“ (Gleason 2+3) im Jahre 2001 habe ich mich nach DHB in den folgenden Jahren bei gutem Allgemeinbefinden in Sicherheit gewähnt, an meinen Stern geglaubt, wie die Soldaten im Krieg, und sind dann doch von einer Kugel getroffen worden und gefallen... Es war  mein großer Fehler, dass ich erste Warnungen in 2007 und guten und dringenden  Rat von  Seiten der  Zytopathologen  aufgrund   FNABs und DNA-Analysen ignoriert  und mich für keine Folgetherapie entschieden habe. Nun hatte ich zwar noch einige gute Jahre ohne Nebenwirkungen, bin jetzt  aber mit  einem weit fortgeschrittenen Krebs konfrontiert, den ich mit aggressiven Mitteln  bekämpfen muss. Da ich keine sonstigen Krankheiten habe, könnte ich irre alt werden, wenn es diesen verdammten Prostatakrebs nicht gäbe.

Bei all dem habe ich als nur gesetzlich Versicherter seit Einsetzen von Beschwerden in 2009 mit den mich  behandelnden Urologen  nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Das hat meine Einstellung zur vorherrschenden Urologie insbes. aber zu deren Funktionären geprägt und ich  habe einen scharfen Sinn entwickelt für falsches Pathos, für hehre Zielsetzungen ohne konkrete Schritte, für akademische Vorträge in Symposien, die ohne Auswirkungen im klinischen Alltag bleiben,  für nicht notwendige Geldausgaben für  Studien, Symposien und für die Prostatakrebsforschung, aus welcher bisher nichts Greifbares herausgekommen  ist Wohingegen  im operativen Bereich, wo auch ich mich aufhalte gemeinsam mit dem Gros der an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten, bis zur Ineffektivität gespart wird.

Gruß, Reinardo

.

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Lowroad,
> 
> deine Ausführungen sind immer sehr interessant, aber für einen Laien wie mich auch etwas verwirrend. Es fällt nicht immer leicht, daraus konkrete Behandlungsoptionen herzuleiten. In meinem konkreten Fall habe ich zur Zeit wahrscheinlich einen PSA-Nadir erreicht,der bei 0,28 liegt. (AD 2)
> Nun gibt es Aussagen (Urologe) , daß es bei diesem rel. hohen PSA keine! Apoptose geben kann. Wenn das so wäre, würde eine längere Fortsetzung der AD ja wenig Sinn machen. Welche Optionen habe ich zu Zeit ? Wie lässt sich das von dir angesprochene 1B1 Enzym stimulieren?
> 
> Gruß Frerich


Frage: Wie hoch ist Ihr Testosteronspiegel? Welche Medikamente benutzen Sie zur AD2.
Ich bin sicher, die Therapie lässt sich so optimieren, dass auch Sie 0.01 erreichen können!

----------


## Frerich 48

Hallo FS

ich erhalte die Dreimonatsspritze Trenantone und täglich Bicalutamid 50 mg.  Mein Testosteron liegt bei 0.13 ng/ml. 


Gruß Frerich

----------


## Frerich 48

,Hallo liebe Mitstreiter, 

ich habe heute einen neuen PSA-Wert bekommen, der leider von 0,29 auf 0,37 angestiegen ist ( unter HB2 mit Trenantone und Bicatulamid 50 mg).

Wer hat Ideen für eine weiterführende Behandlung?  (aPSA 590, HB2 seit 3.4. 2012,Bestrahlung mit 77,4 Gy Juli bis Sept. 2012, keine RPE )


Gruss  Frerich

----------


## LowRoad

> ...So sehr ich mich über Erfolgsmeldungen wie die Deinigen freue, steht mir doch immer auch wieder der plötzliche Tod von Wil de Jongh vor Augen, der wenige Monate nach seinem Beitrag über gute Werte an einer schnell wachsenden Lebermetastase starb. So schnell kann das trotz guter Werte gehen. Hoffentlich weder bei Dir noch bei mir...


*Reinardo,
*sicher hat man das bei Gleason 5+4 immer im Kopf. Wir haben hier im Forum immer und immer wieder dazu aufgerufen zumindest gelegentlich mal die entsprechenden Serummarker wie CEA, NSE und CGA prüfen zu lassen  wie so oft ohne viel Erfolg. Ich habe aber auch den Eindruck, dass das nicht das primäre Problem weit fortgeschrittener Erkrankter ist, sehe eher 4-stellige PSA Werte bei diesen Männern. Leider gibt es keine Studien, die postum die Entartung erfasst hätten, dann wäre das klarer. So bleibt uns also nur es selbst im Blick zu behalten.

Manche Kollegen sind so auf die Entartung fixiert, dass sie sich kaum mehr an eine ADT rantrauen, da diese die NE-Entartung antreiben könnte. Das ist sicher der Fall, aber wenn es so wäre, könnte man in entsprechende Signalwege (Pi3K, AKT, mTOR, ILGF, EGF, ect.) medikamentös eingreifen. Aber nicht ohne Not, denn das hätte erhebliche Nebenwirkungen, die nur durch die Alternative Tod zu rechtfertigen wären. Ich würde lieber diesen Weg, also ADT bei Bedarf und ggf. NE-Entartung kontrollieren, gehen, als die ADT ganz abzulehnen. 

Ich monitore die mögliche NE-Entwicklung durch Messung der oben genannten Serummarker, aber lasse auch ein bis zweimal im Jahr ein Ganzkörper-MRI Scan durchführen. Momentan bei mir alles OK, weder Serumwerte außerhalb des Normbereichs, aber auch das MRI zeigt keine Auffälligkeiten, Befundkonstanz. Das reicht mir als Diagnostik erstmal aus.

Natürlich wünsche ich Dir auch noch einen langen Verlauf und ein schönes Wochenende. LowRoads sieht man heute Abend auf der Loreley und morgen geht's gegen Engeland... (in friedlicher Absicht!)

----------


## LowRoad

*Untersuchungsziel: 
*Merkmale des ersten Zyklus der intermittierenden Testosteron-Entzugstherapie (IADT), können als langfrist-Vorhersage genutzt werden.

*Material und Methoden: 
*Im Jahr 1996 begannen wir eine prospektive Studie mit IADT für die Behandlung bei biochemischer Progression (BP) nach radikaler Prostatektomie (RPE) nach Prostatakrebsdiagnose (PCa). Die Endpunkte der Studie waren die Zeit bis zur klinischen Progression (CP) und die Zeit bis zu einem kastrationsresistentem Stadium des PCas (CRPC). 84 Fälle wurden in der Studie eingeschlossen. In allen Fällen, nach einer anfänglichen Wirkungszeit, wurde ein PSA NADIR von <1,0ng/ml als akzeptable Schwelle definiert um von der Therapiephase in eine Therapiepause zu wechseln.

*Gemessene Daten: 
*Als mögliche Prädikatoren für die Zeit bis zum CP und CRPC, analysierten wir prädiagnostische Parameter wie Alter, den Gleason Score, das aPSA, den Testosteronwert, den Chromogranina-A (CGA) Wert und die Verlaufsdaten aus dem ersten Zyklus der IADT. 

*Ergebnisse: 
*Die mittlere Nachbeobachtungszeit während der IADT war 88,6 Monate; 29,7% der Patienten entwickelten ein CRPC und in 14,2% der Fälle zeigten einen CP mit einer mittleren Zeit von 88,4 Monate (für CRPC) bzw. 106,5 Monate (für CP). Bei uni- und multivariater Analyse ergab der PSA-NADIR in der ersten IADT-Phase und die Dauer der ersten Therapiepausenphase ein signifikanten und unabhängigen Vorhersagewert
für die Zeit bis zu Bildung eines CRPC bzw. CP. Insbesondere für Fälle mit einem PSA-NADIRs >0,4ng/ml und für diejenigen mit einem Off-Phase Intervall <=24 Wochen war die Gefahr von CRPC und CP während der IADT 2,6 und 3,1 mal höher, als bei Patienten mit einem PSA-NADIR <=0,1ng/ml und mit einer Therapiepausenphase von >=48 Wochen.

*Schlussfolgerungen: 
*In Fällen von Rezidiven nach Prostatektomie die für eine IADT ausgewählt wurden, konnte man zeigen, dass bei dem ersten IADT Zyklus ein PSA-NADIR von <=0,1ng/ml und eine Therapiepause von >=48 Wochen, eine bessere Prognose für eine IADT Behandlungen, mit verzögerter CP bzw. CRPC Entwicklung, darstellt.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Predictors for Response to Intermittent Androgen Deprivation (IAD) in Prostate Cancer Cases With Biochemical Progression After Surgery

----------

